# hab eine frage zu wprime 32m



## efdev (16. März 2013)

ich wollte mal fragen von was der wprime32m benchmark profitiert?
 ich hab mit meinem fx6100 echt grottige ergebnisse und wüsste gerne warum.

Hardware:
GTX460 2GB
6GB Corsair Ram auf 1333
FX6100 
ASRock 970 Extreme4


----------



## der8auer (16. März 2013)

Hast du die richtige Anzahl an Kernen eingestellt?

Links unten beim wPrime Fenster auf Advanced Settings und die Anzahl der Kerne deiner CPU eingeben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. März 2013)

wPrime profitiert hauptsächlich von zwei Dingen:
- Anzahl der CPU Kerne
- Taktrate

Wenn deine Ergebnisse wesentlich niedriger als die der vergleichbaren Systeme sind sieh nach ob alle Kerne ausgelastet werden und der angepeilte Takt ordnungsgemäß übernommen wird.


----------



## efdev (16. März 2013)

ok werde ich gleich mal machen danke.


----------



## Spexxos (29. Juli 2018)

Meine Kristallkugel sagt : An deinem PC


----------



## Plasmadampfer (12. August 2018)

Dein Stromzähler profitiert davon, glaubs mir, mehr Umdrehungen. Wenn Du da ewig rumprimest, dann zahlst Du so viel Strom im Jahr, wie eine bessere CPU kostet. Jedes Jahr.


----------

